# It figures. A storm here and no bettas ready



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Never fails. After an unsuccessful spawn of a Melano Male and Black Orchid female, there is a huge storm coming and no bettas ready to take advantage of it!


----------



## Imbrium (Feb 7, 2005)

I know how you feel. They never cooperate. I think they do it on purpose.


----------



## aaa (Jan 19, 2005)

well, last year, i throught i can catch a store. but instead, they spawn 2 days after the storm. so i think patience is the key(well, i know everyone know it.....)


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

Forgive my ignorance, but what do storms have to do with breeding? I read that and was curious.


----------



## Imbrium (Feb 7, 2005)

I think it has to do with their natural habitat. The rainy season is breeding time, so when it storms it puts them in the mood. 
It's been storming here all week and I don't have anybody ready to go. I'm going to start conditioning a pair this week. What do you guys think, metallics or crowntails?


----------



## John (Apr 19, 2005)

Also, maybe they have a good sense of barometric pressure (like weather loaches).


----------



## Imbrium (Feb 7, 2005)

Well, yeah. That's how they know it's storming. It's not like it's raining in their tanks or anything.


----------



## thatsfishy (Jan 18, 2005)

> metallics or crowntails


Well depends ... are you gonna serve them deep fried or in wine sauce? :lol: Relax ... j/k


----------



## Imbrium (Feb 7, 2005)

It would take a whole spawn of 'em to make a meal, there's hardly any meat on them. I think deep fried would be better though. Finger food!! lol


----------



## mybabieshavefins (May 24, 2005)

Imbrium said:


> I think it has to do with their natural habitat. The rainy season is breeding time, so when it storms it puts them in the mood.
> It's been storming here all week and I don't have anybody ready to go. I'm going to start conditioning a pair this week. What do you guys think, metallics or crowntails?


Haha, that explains why my bettas spent all last night building bubble nests! There was a huge electrical storm in the night and this morning my crowntail looked very pleased that he'd made a large bubblenest. I plan on breeding eventually, so it's good to know!


----------

